# New tool bag/belt topic!



## TheApprentice_ (Apr 11, 2015)

Well here's what I carry every day and it does 80% of what I need to do. What do y'all carry everyday?


----------



## 3D Electric (Mar 24, 2013)

What ya think?


----------



## TheApprentice_ (Apr 11, 2015)

It's gone from all this to how it is now, it took a while to thin it out.


----------



## 3D Electric (Mar 24, 2013)

TheApprentice_ said:


> It's gone from all this to how it is now, it took a while to thin it out.


Is that a lock nut wrench?


----------



## chknkatsu (Aug 3, 2008)

TheApprentice_ said:


> It's gone from all this to how it is now, it took a while to thin it out.


measuring tool?

and i never quite understood why people only carry one channellock.


----------



## Majewski (Jan 8, 2016)

TheApprentice_ said:


> It's gone from all this to how it is now, it took a while to thin it out.


I have but hate that locknut wrench, do you like it?


----------



## spinninwheels (Oct 28, 2012)

I think it depends on what you're doing, ie: commercial, industrial or resi. When I was mainly resi, I would carry this, plus some cordless power tools.

Commercial, this size of bag, is stuffed in the bottom of the cart, my belt is loaded with what I need, plus other necessities pertinent to the job are present as well. In addition to all the fasteners and required hardware.

I'll try and get a quick pic.


----------



## TheApprentice_ (Apr 11, 2015)

3D Electric said:


> TheApprentice_ said:
> 
> 
> > It's gone from all this to how it is now, it took a while to thin it out.
> ...


Yeah it's from channel lock and it sucks ass don't recommend I actually don't carry it anymore


----------



## Lone Crapshooter (Nov 8, 2008)

Carry only one pair for years and still carry only pair except when I am running ridgid but second pair of larger size is on standby close by in the bucket.

LC


----------



## spinninwheels (Oct 28, 2012)

Here are some pics...


----------



## Majewski (Jan 8, 2016)

I don't know how to do more than one picture in one post. Lol


----------



## Majewski (Jan 8, 2016)

Here's what I've been using this week on my side. Meter pouches and power tools are in other bags... I'm not ever advertising how messy my van looks!


----------



## donaldelectrician (Sep 30, 2010)

I will never work with all that weight on me ...

I always wore a ty string nail apron with 2 or 3 pouches on it .
for screws and fittings . 

a few hand tools spread in pockets and pouch .


all other tools are in bucket and box near by . I like buckets ,





Don


----------



## donaldelectrician (Sep 30, 2010)

TheApprentice_ said:


> Well here's what I carry every day and it does 80% of what I need to do. What do y'all carry everyday?




I see you like to tape mark your tools ...

I was doing that 45 years ago ...





Don


----------



## thtninja421 (Apr 23, 2016)

It truly depends on the day man. I do commercial one day than I get sent to service the next.


----------



## curtiso (Jan 17, 2011)

Majewski said:


> Here's what I've been using this week on my side. Meter pouches and power tools are in other bags... I'm not ever advertising how messy my van looks!


Is that a tp3 or 4?


----------



## Majewski (Jan 8, 2016)

curtiso said:


> Is that a tp3 or 4?


4 my good man.


----------



## curtiso (Jan 17, 2011)

Majewski said:


> 4 my good man.


I'm an industrial electrician and carry a tech xl but have been struggling to decide if I want the tp3 or 4 for a small carry around. Your picture helped me decide on the 4!


----------

